# Back after many years



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello, friends and family. This is a ridiculously old account and I'm surprised I actually remembered the username (I tried to create a new one, but I was never allowed to post anything).

In any event, I developed depersonalization when I was 12, along with other psychiatric symptoms, likely due to emotional abuse and neglect. I'm 25 now, so I've had chronic, unrelenting DP for more than half of my life. Once I went off to college, I got so used to it that I never even thought about it. I sort of just accepted it as the way things were. I've come back here because last year I had my most serious mental crisis since I was 15, with psychosis and intrusive thoughts and everything, and I was practically non-functional and almost ended up in the hospital a couple of times. Thanks to finding an amazing psychologist, I mostly have the more debilitating symptoms under control, but the DP is as it has always been, and since I scored myself such a great therapist, I'm on a mission to regain reality again. I'm not on any medication and I don't plan to go on any, but I am fiddling with different supplements, such as lots of B vitamins (extremely helpful with psychosis, depression, and intrusive thoughts), GABA and L-Theanine, Omegas, and I'm going to be trying L-Tyrosine next because I meet the critera for dopamine deficency (probably because I blew out my brain's ability to regulate dopamine after developing a substance abuse problem in college). This is all on top of the 4.7 billion different kinds of therapies I'm doing with my psychologist.

So there's that. Hi.


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello, I'm new here, but if its all the same, welcome back!


----------

